# Baffled by Woodworking Channel!!?



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

I'm sorry boys, but I just don't get it. I've tried to join Woodworking Channel but I don't understand what "headlines" are and some other terms so I give up. And when I try to watch it all I get is the same old Sam Maloof stuff that has been on for five months. Got nuttin' against ol' Sam but I was hoping the great ALL NEW channel was really gonna be whiz bang stuff. Now, I KNOW this has to just be me.....but what the heck am I doing wrong?
I really enjoy the Router Forums but the old woodworking channel had some nice useful stuff from time to time.
I will not bother you guys again but the fact that I've tried about seventy-eleven shots at the thing and can't make it work makes me wonder.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Birrch

Take a peek at the link below it should help, just a note you don't need to join the WWC to view any of the RWS shows.. 

http://www.routerforums.com/68928-post20.html

===========



Birch said:


> I'm sorry boys, but I just don't get it. I've tried to join Woodworking Channel but I don't understand what "headlines" are and some other terms so I give up. And when I try to watch it all I get is the same old Sam Maloof stuff that has been on for five months. Got nuttin' against ol' Sam but I was hoping the great ALL NEW channel was really gonna be whiz bang stuff. Now, I KNOW this has to just be me.....but what the heck am I doing wrong?
> I really enjoy the Router Forums but the old woodworking channel had some nice useful stuff from time to time.
> I will not bother you guys again but the fact that I've tried about seventy-eleven shots at the thing and can't make it work makes me wonder.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Wood working Channel...
What is a headline?
What is description?
What is tag?

What ever happened to simple questions?
I guess the tymes are passing me by..


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Birch, as Bj says, you don't have to join the WWC to view the videos. Click on the WWC and when the first screen comes up, click on videos at the to of the page. This will take to Ole Sams menu. At the top of his window is a small bar that runs acroos the top of his picture. This is where the other videos are located. On the right side of the bar is an arrow. Click on that to move the menu to the left to see more videos. Then click on say The Router Workshop or the Great British Workshop, etc. This task bar is right under where it says "The Worlds Workshop". I too all but gave up on them.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Hope this helps.*



George II said:


> Wood working Channel...
> What is a headline?
> What is description?
> What is tag?
> ...


Headline= I love woodworking.
Discription= I'm a 65 yr old woodworker who hates questions.
Tags are stuff you are interested in. Put in routing. sawing, turning, scrollsawing, etc.

Times are passing you by George, BUT, some one must have high on something when they came up with the questions. It is really nice too, that they gave us some idea as to what they wanted. Real brainiacs.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Thanks again fellas. I know I don't have to join to watch, but yesterday I could not even figure our how to FIND, let alone WATCH anything. I think whoever cooked up this new "scheme" should have their butt (s) kicked. The object is to make it EASY for your customer to find/use your product. I suspect that what we have here is a small gang of very young computer geeks showing their stuff to a bunch of us old farts. If I am wrong I'm wrong. But I still think someboyd should get a grown-up to review their work!!


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

And a final note: With your help fellas I found my way in and actually enjoyed watching something. But I would urge whomever is in charge of the WWC to give some serious thought to making it FAR more user friendly. No hard feelings, but you can do better than what is up there now.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Just be glad the "Cubists" don't have a website. Here's a satire on that subject.
http://www.satirewire.com/news/0011/cubist_site.shtml


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Birch

I will need to disagree with you on this one 

It's so much better than it was, b/4 it was a pig an poke thing...you just didn't know what was going to play or at what date or time...

Now you can select the one want to view from the 25 on the list and I'm sure they will add more as they go on...

Now it's almost as if they where on your HD and when you have the time you can view them.. 24 - 7 thing that's hard to beat plus you don't need to pay for them like the DVD's that Oak-Parks sells...not to say anything about the other shows you can select from.

Man can not live on routers alone 


==============


Birch said:


> And a final note: With your help fellas I found my way in and actually enjoyed watching something. But I would urge whomever is in charge of the WWC to give some serious thought to making it FAR more user friendly. No hard feelings, but you can do better than what is up there now.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

I tend to agree with BJ, it is much better on many levels, however, even as a seasoned computer user and professional I did find the headings to fill in somewhat confusing. I just did what you can do and put something in to see what it would do, knowing that you can go back and change it later if you want.....which is what I did.

The site is actually fairly well designed, just needs a little more instruction for those not too computer literate.

I understand where you're coming from Birch....sometimes it can get weird, especially if your own PC settings are such that it doesn't allow you to change things easily when you go into a site....ie: high security settings.

Ed......


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

The video set up is much better. 24/7 viewing with more being added. That's all I really care about, other than that, the rest of the site, forum whatever is junk. 

Corey


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Okay men, I've been out-voted. Perhaps now that I have unravled the mystery and understand how the ball of thread was wrapped I will begin to feel better about it. AND I will be in a position to help the next poor soul who, like me, is a slow learner. Of course (ahem) I could not have done it without your help.
Thanks gents. I will now lumber back to my cave and pull the rock up behind me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Birch

It's not your error 

It's the way they have set it up, Not User Friendly ,,,, they tried to make it neat and clean with the BAD Color scheme and it's hard to read..  black and white is always best. with big menus or like many web sites with the menu on the Left side of the screen....so you and I can select the one we want to view or select from a list,but some web masters think they know it all but they forget ,make it simple..a web site is like a a brick store front, if you want people to come in or use your store it must be easy to get in and out...and not have to many doors... 

======


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Birch,

I was like you about the WWC. Even though I eventually decided to sign up, (did that last night). Yes, I knew/know it wasn't needed but did it anyway.  It still took awhile for me to figure out exactly where "things" were. For me though, it still kinda poor. 'Course I'm still on dial-up here so, things are "choppy" at best.


----------



## ndbuck (Jul 23, 2008)

*Woodworking channel, is it active?*

I just followed a link from Router forums to the Woodworking channel.

There seems to be virtually no activity. Do I have it wrong?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ndbuck

I just checked it out and it's up and running just fine 

Select Video from the top menu, then move the slide bar till you see the items for the RWS, then select the one you want to view. 

====



ndbuck said:


> I just followed a link from Router forums to the Woodworking channel.
> 
> There seems to be virtually no activity. Do I have it wrong?


----------

